

Facebook No Bargain Compared To Google At IPO (May 2012) - wisty
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johndobosz/2012/05/17/facebook-is-flat-out-expensive-compared-to-google-at-ipo/

======
wisty
tl;dr - Google was growing fast, and had a P/E of 80 at valuation.

Facebook had peaked, and had a P/E of 91.

